
Google Voice, explained - fogus
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/02/google-voice-explained.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29
======
Femur
I consider myself a power-user of this app and make heavy use of nearly all
the features. My girlfriend (non-technical) also is able to use Google Voice
with ease.

Custom voice mails for specific callers make my day when she sets up a special
message just for me.

------
dirtbox
I've been using it for a while, but it's nigh uselss to me. I can send and
recieve SMS and get voicemail but, being in the UK, I can't do anything else.
VOIP involving Google Talk would be the absolute charm.

------
joezydeco
We need landline-to-GV number porting, pronto!

The only problem is that we'll probably need to generate a whole buncha new
phone numbers for the people that want to keep the old landlines for incoming
Google Voice calls. C'mon. 10 new area codes can't be THAT hard!

------
aero142
I already know what it is and how to use it. I just want an account. I'm been
waiting for my invite for a while now.

------
twistedanimator
I'm a pretty heavy user of Skype, but I would switch in an instant for that
call blocking functionality.

~~~
Dobbs
I have two invites left to google voice. Let me know if you want one.

Offer extends to anyone else who also wants one.

